# Ireland to Portugal - Moving services



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I will be moving a good bit of my stuff from Ireland (Dublin) to Portugal in about 6 weeks time. Has anyone here got any recommendations on which companies are good and competively priced for doing this? I am working my way through google results getting estimates, but recommendations would be even better.

Thanks


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Catx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be moving a good bit of my stuff from Ireland (Dublin) to Portugal in about 6 weeks time. Has anyone here got any recommendations on which companies are good and competively priced for doing this? I am working my way through google results getting estimates, but recommendations would be even better.
> 
> Thanks



hi catx, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> hi catx, welcome to the forum.


Thanks  I like the layout here.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Cat,
we used these http://www.removalstoportugal.com/ Mrs Silvers sister also used them from the Uk to Portugal. Very fair prices and excellent customer service, they even gave me some money back as it didn't take as long as they thought!


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation, Silvers. I've sent them an email.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

I heard back from the company recommended by Silvers, they don't cover Ireland - I would have to arrange transport to their London depot. 

Any other recommendations will be happily explored.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry about that Cat. When we moved it was cheaper to buy an old transit and drive it across ourselves. We did this from the UK to the North of Portugal and then used SA at a later date to move our stuff south. A friend has just used an Algarve based company and have had a nightmare with them, broken stuff, missing pallets, even telling lies to them on the phone. So be careful.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

silvers said:


> Sorry about that Cat. When we moved it was cheaper to buy an old transit and drive it across ourselves. We did this from the UK to the North of Portugal and then used SA at a later date to move our stuff south. A friend has just used an Algarve based company and have had a nightmare with them, broken stuff, missing pallets, even telling lies to them on the phone. So be careful.



we also bought a large van and done it ourselves, worked out very cost effective as we sold the van when we got to Portugal for more or less the same price we paid for it. so the cost to move all our stuff was pretty low and we got to load it and unload it ourselves so no damage was done.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Well done on the self move, but I'm only interested in companies who provide the service. A DIY job isn't an option for me at this time.


----------

